
Vim themes with almost no colors - michaelchris
https://github.com/mcchrish/vim-no-color-collections
======
Seirdy
I have a partially colorblind friend who loves to point out how awful some
website palettes and editor colorschemes are. I've switched to more accessible
colorschemes as a result. I'm sure she'd be interested in projects like this.

